# Kraut



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Cabbage 7 cents a pound I was running low 
Quartered and Cored 2 heads






Used the CC 615





Bruised it with my stomper sea salt  added





Had 5 pounds perfect for 1 gallon 





Down in the basement for maybe 4 weeks or more
Richie


----------



## normanaj (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice.

Love kraut but my innards don't.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Nice.
> 
> Love kraut but my innards don't.


I know what ya mean LOL
Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 13, 2021)

Gonna be good. I bought some of those fermentation lids and weights so I could make some and kimchi. Haven't got around to it yet. Nice work


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 13, 2021)

Still on my "must try" list.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious


Jake I do like it this is probably the 4th gal I made in 2 years
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Gonna be good. I bought some of those fermentation lids and weights so I could make some and kimchi. Haven't got around to it yet. Nice work


Cabbage is cheap this time of the year get on the boat. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Still on my "must try" list.


Bill 
Cabbage is cheap this time of the year get on the boat. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 13, 2021)

tropics said:


> Bill
> Cabbage is cheap this time of the year get on the boat. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie


I need to look into a slicer. I prefer finely sliced kraut.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> I need to look into a slicer. I prefer finely sliced kraut.


Bill you wouldn't believe how many times I used my knife when the slicer was on the counter.
Richie


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks good Richie. Nice job.
I keep kraut on hand all the time, but I always put just a little red cabbage in there just because I like the color better in the final product.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 13, 2021)

Richie,  If you want to twist things a bit, try the recipes I've attached.  I've used these recipes as my foundation replacing what I had with the ingredient listings.  It is a blast when you grill your pizza,  the aroma is something else! And don't forget a cold Hefeweizen.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks good Richie. Nice job.
> I keep kraut on hand all the time, but I always put just a little red cabbage in there just because I like the color better in the final product.


I haven't seen red cabbage up here or I would have pickled it. I do put Caraway seed in mine some times. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Richie,  If you want to twist things a bit, try the recipes I've attached.  I've used these recipes as my foundation replacing what I had with the ingredient listings.  It is a blast when you grill your pizza,  the aroma is something else! And don't forget a cold Hefeweizen.


John Thank you I saved them sounds good. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh Boy!!!
Good stuff on the way!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 13, 2021)

Richie, Nice batch, I'm jealous!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy!!!
> Good stuff on the way!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


It is a waiting game now but I still have a bunch frozen. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it. Going to can this batch freezer is to small
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Nice batch, I'm jealous!


CM Thank you an for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> And I thought that I was getting a deal at 18¢/lb....
> 
> What's "CC 615"?


Chefs Choice slicer Check again it is probably cheaper this week coming
Richie


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Thanks, Richie. One more question, as I've never made sauerkraut, but is salt the only seasoning you use? I'd like to try this and from the recipes I've read, it seems pretty much idiot-proof which is what I need..








						Home made Kraut
					

I was asked to post this when I did it. Started with 2 small heads of Cabbage   After slicing I weighed it 4 pounds   using 5 to 6 grams of sea salt per pound   Mixing salt and Cabbage in layers while  pounding it down.(This is known as bruising) Home made stomp per   The idea of doing that is...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



There is a chart on that link that help with getting the right amount of salt.
Richie


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 13, 2021)

When I was a little boy we had a cellar for canned goods and dry goods.  The sauerkraut was made in crocks, and loaded into jars later in the process.  One year something must have been different because one day I went down there for something and about half of the sauerkraut jars had burst and they were on an upper shelf.  What a mess and the odor was pretty strong too.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> When I was a little boy we had a cellar for canned goods and dry goods.  The sauerkraut was made in crocks, and loaded into jars later in the process.  One year something must have been different because one day I went down there for something and about half of the sauerkraut jars had burst and they were on an upper shelf.  What a mess and the odor was pretty strong too.


Thanks I will make sure my jars are properly packed, and I'll store them in the garage for a few weeks LOL
Richie


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> When I was a little boy we had a cellar for canned goods and dry goods.  The sauerkraut was made in crocks, and loaded into jars later in the process.  One year something must have been different because one day I went down there for something and about half of the sauerkraut jars had burst and they were on an upper shelf.  What a mess and the odor was pretty strong too.


Sounds like that cabbage had a high sugar content and was still fermenting.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 13, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Sounds like that cabbage had a high sugar content and was still fermenting.


It's been a long time but I believe there were slices of onion mixed in too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like it's gonna be a good batch Richie. I just bought a jar today for grilled reuben sammies.  Careful storing it in the garage it's supposed to get cold around here this week. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a good batch Richie. I just bought a jar today for grilled reuben sammies.  Careful storing it in the garage it's supposed to get cold around here this week.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris it won't be ready for a month. Sounds like some bought some Corned Beef or did you cure it? Thanks for the Point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## mosparky (Mar 14, 2021)

I gotta try this again. Last time was mid-summer and after nearly a month it tasted like old cabbage. No sour but no noticeable spoilage. I pitched it.
I read somewhere that the summer cabbage may not have had enough sugar in it to feed the Lacto. I also got almost no juice from the cabbage.
 Next time I'll try an 1/8 teaspoon sugar and top the cabbage with a 2%salt solution to make up for any lack of juice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2021)

tropics said:


> Chris it won't be ready for a month. Sounds like some bought some Corned Beef or did you cure it? Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie



Nothing fancy, just some deli bought pastrami. My kettles and smoker are still in hibernation. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nothing fancy, just some deli bought pastrami. My kettles and smoker are still in hibernation.
> 
> Chris


Okay I bet it still going to be good. I picked up a point cut at Shaws their rewards program had it for 97 cents
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2021)

mosparky said:


> I gotta try this again. Last time was mid-summer and after nearly a month it tasted like old cabbage. No sour but no noticeable spoilage. I pitched it.
> I read somewhere that the summer cabbage may not have had enough sugar in it to feed the Lacto. I also got almost no juice from the cabbage.
> Next time I'll try an 1/8 teaspoon sugar and top the cabbage with a 2%salt solution to make up for any lack of juice.


Did you bruise the cabbage and add a brine?
Richie


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2021)

.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2021)

.


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2021)

I would say start your own post instead of hitching a ride.
Richie


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2021)

tropics said:


> I would say start your own post instead of hitching a ride.
> Richie


Sorry, I'll figure it out..


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2021)

mosparky said:


> I gotta try this again. Last time was mid-summer and after nearly a month it tasted like old cabbage. No sour but no noticeable spoilage. I pitched it.
> I read somewhere that the summer cabbage may not have had enough sugar in it to feed the Lacto. I also got almost no juice from the cabbage.
> Next time I'll try an 1/8 teaspoon sugar and top the cabbage with a 2%salt solution to make up for any lack of juice.


Careful with the sugar. You will make hooch if you add too much. In summer time go to a Natural Grocer or an organic grocery store. Source fresh cabbage. Adding sugar can complicate the fermentation.


----------



## mosparky (Mar 14, 2021)

tropics said:


> Did you bruise the cabbage and add a brine?
> Richie


Oh yeah I bruised it. I shredded it added salt(2%) and began bruising it. By the time I stopped it was more like cole slaw than shredded cabbage.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 15, 2021)

When i was younger my Uncle used to make sauerkraut and he had a spot in the yard that he would bury it . My dad , his brother was always there when it was time to dig it up. This was 45 plus years ago
 I am not a big fan of cooked cabbage of any kind except fresh raw. But when i do corned  beef and cabbage i have to put the cabbage in so the flavor is there, i just don't eat the cabbage.
 Hope it is a great batch for you.
David


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 15, 2021)

tropics said:


> I would say start your own post instead of hitching a ride.
> Richie


I have never made kraut and have read several threads on here, including the one you linked, as well as others on the interweb about the process. I have a couple of questions, but should I start my own thread to ask them? Just didn't think that my questions were worthy of their own thread as I don't have tons of experience about this stuff.


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> I have never made kraut and have read several threads on here, including the one you linked, as well as others on the interweb about the process. I have a couple of questions, but should I start my own thread to ask them? Just didn't think that my questions were worthy of their own thread as I don't have tons of experience about this stuff.


The process I am using is from info on here and google,if you don't understand any part of the it, please ask if I can give you a better understanding I would be glad to help.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> When i was younger my Uncle used to make sauerkraut and he had a spot in the yard that he would bury it . My dad , his brother was always there when it was time to dig it up. This was 45 plus years ago
> I am not a big fan of cooked cabbage of any kind except fresh raw. But when i do corned  beef and cabbage i have to put the cabbage in so the flavor is there, i just don't eat the cabbage.
> Hope it is a great batch for you.
> David


David Thank you I have issues with cabbage but I just love Kraut. Just had Pigs in a Blanket for dinner LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## forktender (Mar 15, 2021)

Yum, my Ma makes a huge crock of it every year in the fall months.
She never uses an airlock she just covers the crock with cheese cloth and puts it under the stairs in the garage. I guess because it stays a constant temp there, and it's dark. Ma's getting up there in age I guess I need to make it with her, so I can carry it on for the rest of the family. We never freeze it we keep it in gallon pickle jars in the extra refer the stuff lasts almost a full year. I'm sure it would last longer if we didn't eat it.
People that say their body can't handle it likely haven't had it homemade. It's good for your guts and doesn't cause gas like the store bought stuff does. I've turned on a bunch of friends to it that said the love it but can't handle it. If you eat a few tablespoons full every day for a couple of weeks you would be surprised how good it is for your guts...LOL


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> Yum, my Ma makes a huge crock of it every year in the fall months.
> She never uses an airlock she just covers the crock with cheese cloth and puts it under the stairs in the garage. I guess because it stays a constant temp there, and it's dark. Ma's getting up there in age I guess I need to make it with her, so I can carry it on for the rest of the family. We never freeze it we keep it in gallon pickle jars in the extra refer the stuff lasts almost a full year. I'm sure it would last longer if we didn't eat it.
> People that say their body can't handle it likely haven't had it homemade. It's good for your guts and doesn't cause gas like the store bought stuff does. I've turned on a bunch of friends to it that said the love it but can't handle it. If you eat a few tablespoons full every day for a couple of weeks you would be surprised how good it is for your guts...LOL


That and home made Fermented pickles, Peppers, Cauliflower.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 18, 2021)

I kept the Kraut in my kitchen this time, so I check it every so often. I was surprised on Tuesday it started to come out the top.
Drained off about 4 or 5 oz.
Has been staying good now.






You can see a piece of the cabbage in the air lock
Richie


----------



## Braz (Mar 18, 2021)

Seven cents a pound? Holy smokes, around here it is on "sale" for .49/lb. Bought four heads (around 10 lbs.) to make a crock of kraut this weekend. Only have one quart left from the last batch and there are reubens to be made with the leftover corned beef from St. Pat's Day.


----------



## tropics (Mar 18, 2021)

Braz said:


> Seven cents a pound? Holy smokes, around here it is on "sale" for .49/lb. Bought four heads (around 10 lbs.) to make a crock of kraut this weekend. Only have one quart left from the last batch and there are reubens to be made with the leftover corned beef from St. Pat's Day.


Wife thinks this 5 pounds will hold us awhile LOL Then the next time I have to make it it will be around $0.50 lb


----------



## tropics (Mar 22, 2021)

Kraut finished earlier then I expected. Taste great right out of the jar.





Bagged an heading to the freezer





Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh Boy---That Looks Awesome, Richie!!!
Nothing is better on a couple Dogs with Mustard!!
Now I'm hungry again!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2021)

John I am glad it wasn't ready last week I think it would have been gone already, I open a big pack of hot dogs that were frozen, so I had to eat them. LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 23, 2021)

Just finished up 300 lbs a few weeks ago


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2021)

Are you going to water bath seal them jars? Love that crock nice color on the Kraut
Richie


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 23, 2021)

tropics said:


> Are you going to water bath seal them jars? Love that crock nice color on the Kraut
> Richie


Yes I raw pack then water bath


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2021)

pa42phigh said:


> Yes I raw pack then water bath


That is what I was going to do but there was room in the freezer so that gives me time to do some yard work LOL
Richie


----------

